# Help my skunk eaten pain killers



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I am new to this site. A have a pet skunk called Tallulah (tatty for short) she was borne in 2006 so is descanted. I was told that you might be able to help us through the most difficult of times. Tatty on the 10 - 11 of August raided my hand bag where she found paracetamol and ibuprofen. She has been in vets for a couple of over night stays but at the moment I feel that I'm loosing her. Today she has eaten some scrambled egg by herself and i have managed to syringe some gung containing baby food, honey and complan but she seems very flat. she isn't dehydrated, i feel that she is just finding life difficult at the moment. Please if their is anything that anyone can suggest let me know ASAP my little girl means the world to me. [email protected] Please help

Emma


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok i have just been through this with a friends skunk that i was looking after 

can you please give me some more details like 

how much she ate paracetamol wise 

what the vets have done so far as all you have said is she stayed overnight a couple of times 

I and my vets managed to pull bam through a very high overdose and she is almost 100% after her ordeal 

i need more info from you on whats been done so far though to help


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

also to add what medication is she on for the healing process have they done blood tests to check for liver damage ?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

my number is on my sig, if there is anything you think i can help with, please call.

as emma says, she should have had a blood test to check organ function, can you say if she has had this, and if not what their reasoning was??

it can take up to 2 weeks for the effects of the overdose to kick in

as emma says, how many did she "take". what were they exactly.. and can you weigh her please, and let us know the result?

we can then talk to vets and see what the score is

being a fellow skunk lover with their best interests at heart, i know you will have no reason not to let emma have your vets phone number, so your vet and hers can talk about what has been learnt recently 

good luck

Nerys


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeps thats a very good point nerys or even depending on where she is she could possibly come to my vets and then can see if they can work a miracle like they did with lol bam bam 


i have no worries at all in giving my vets number out and they will be more than happy to try and help as best they can


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

emj.. msn..

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

was having probs signing in got it working now lol


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

OK The score so far. Found on the 11/08 tatty raided my bag found blister packets of paracetamol and iprobrophine with teeth marks in lots of them we have no idea how many she has eaten but in some of her sick it looks like a whole paracetamol. She looks like she had been sick almost straight away as some was on my bag. She then went upstairs to the study (the room that she loves to sleep in) and was violently sick all over it. We got a taxi straight to our vets. They took her in tried to get a line in to her little legs without succeed so were injecting fluids straight into her abdomen. The next morning we took her home she looked much better we were told that the next fortnight will be the telling point. Once home she looked relived to be back but started being sick she had eaten frolic, raisins and drunk water on her own. I stayed down stairs with her all night. The next morning she looked really ill. She went back to the vets in the afternoon, I took some of her favorite food in to tempt her to eat. The vets started back on injecting fluid into her abdomen they took a blood test to see what levels her urea and creatine levels were. They don't know what normal is but feel that they were raised, she also had some blood in her diluted urine. We are now up to 14/08. Picked back up from vets at dinner time she now has cimetidine tablets 200mg given 0.25 twice a day to help protect her lining and fortekor pal tablets 2.5mg once a day to help improve the blood flow to her kidneys. She has been back to the vets on 15/08 just to see how she is doing and again on Monday 18/08 she is now not due to be back at the vets until 27/08 unless she starts being sick again or has diarrhea. Her weight in Jan was 4.64kg and has dropped to 4.41kg and lost a further 40 g. I am syringing Hib organic baby food, fruit based, apple and pear, mango and banana etc with honey and complain into her about 3 times a day. She is continually sourcing the coldest places to be and laying flat out on her abdomen, she doesn't sequel or moan at all when her abdomen is touched but she trembles all the time. please help 

emma


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Have the vet's recommended giving her Vitamin C at all? This can help to prevent further damage to the blood cells. 

Normal Creatine levels: 0.46 - 2.0 mg/dL


Also I notice you mention you give her raisins, stop now. Grapes (raisins, sultanas etc. can and have killed skunks, we lost two last year as did somebody else. That can cause renal problems, even failure.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

fixx.. she is being taken down to emmaj's vets this afternoon.. i spoke to emma/tatty, emmaj, emmaj's vets and emma/tattys vets this morning/lunchtime.. and i believe Sinni (thank you sinni!!) is taking emmaj (thank you also!) up up this afternoon as neither emma drives... i think we are trying to get the notes sent down from emma/tatty's vets to emmaj's too, so they know what the treatment has been so far.

fingers crossed..

talk about deja vú tho.. two in a month.. something to add to the care sheets out there i feel..

thinking of you emma/tatty and sending you all our best from this end.

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lil update 

I have picked tatty up this afternoon 

finally got home at 9pm after along day lol 

Went onto the vets with tatty 

sally is happy she isnt dehydrated and wants to start 1st thing in the morning getting her treatment underway : victory:

she didnt want to cause her too much stress tonight and to let her settle a lil and get used to me beore prodding and poking and sticking needles into her 

so will update everyone in the morning after i have been to vets again : victory:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope it all goes well. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah my sons excuse for staying up late is he is looking after tatty for her mummy :flrt:

he is laid in one of the dog crates cuddled up with her :lol2:

she is ok very quiet but good thing she is taking notice around her new surroundings she had a hiss at havoc then went back to cuddle up with lewis in her blanket


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

hey welcome to the site  i believe your the person i spoke to at the bus stop
hope everything goes well and that the forum can help


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow thanks so much to so many. emmaj, lewis and friend i don't really know how to start to thank you. Tatty loves her cuddles especially with kids! lol Fix I never knew that they were bad for my little girl, you can be sure they are deffinatly off her menu from now on. Just glad i found out before i managed to do any further damage to her, Just goes to show you can never stop learnin. I thought I'd reasreched plenty to keep her well and safe how wrong can someone get it!!!! Ami j I am indeed the person that you saw at the bus stop. What a chance meeting. I am iternally greatful. I Phoned my vets this afternoon to let them know what was going on and asking them to give full cooperation with regrds treatment so far. Please could you let me know what the vets are called where Tatty will be treated as i am also keeping south yorksire animal resucue informed and they want to know so that if they should come accross this in the future they will be sure that skunks are given the best of care right from the off. Thanks again emma / tatty


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

This is certainly a rough time in the skunk community - first Bam, now poor Tatty.

Emma/Tatty - rest assured that Emj's vets did a sterling job with little Bam and that Tatty is in very good hands indeed.

It is a shame you join the forum under such worrying times but I am sure once Tatty is on the road to recovery, we will all enjoy pics and stories about her


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Wow thanks so much to so many. emmaj, lewis and friend i don't really know how to start to thank you. Tatty loves her cuddles especially with kids! lol Fix I never knew that they were bad for my little girl, you can be sure they are deffinatly off her menu from now on. Just glad i found out before i managed to do any further damage to her, Just goes to show you can never stop learnin. I thought I'd reasreched plenty to keep her well and safe how wrong can someone get it!!!! Ami j I am indeed the person that you saw at the bus stop. What a chance meeting. I am iternally greatful. I Phoned my vets this afternoon to let them know what was going on and asking them to give full cooperation with regrds treatment so far. Please could you let me know what the vets are called where Tatty will be treated as i am also keeping south yorksire animal resucue informed and they want to know so that if they should come accross this in the future they will be sure that skunks are given the best of care right from the off. Thanks again emma / tatty


if it goes any little way to helping tatty i will be overjoyed ive helped in some way  
be nice to see her when shes well again hun will be checking the thread for updates


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Wow thanks so much to so many. emmaj, lewis and friend i don't really know how to start to thank you. Tatty loves her cuddles especially with kids! lol Fix I never knew that they were bad for my little girl, you can be sure they are deffinatly off her menu from now on. Just glad i found out before i managed to do any further damage to her, Just goes to show you can never stop learnin. I thought I'd reasreched plenty to keep her well and safe how wrong can someone get it!!!! Ami j I am indeed the person that you saw at the bus stop. What a chance meeting. I am iternally greatful. I Phoned my vets this afternoon to let them know what was going on and asking them to give full cooperation with regrds treatment so far. Please could you let me know what the vets are called where Tatty will be treated as i am also keeping south yorksire animal resucue informed and they want to know so that if they should come accross this in the future they will be sure that skunks are given the best of care right from the off. Thanks again emma / tatty


 
Hiyas hun your more than welcome 

yes of course they are called Ashfield vetinary surgery,118 Queens Road,Halifax,HX1 3XY tel: 01422 365306

vets that are up to scratch on skunk overdoses are Sally, Steve, Christiana and the vet nurse julie they are fantastic people and really did restore my faith in vets :flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

fingers crossed eh!

ami.. nice one hon..  just think you are the ball that started this one rolling.. a chance meeting maybe, but what a fateful one too!

emma/t.. if you want to give them my number too.. and if you drop Fixx (and his partner loulou) a pm, maybe their number also?? then i am pretty sure we would all be fine to be contacted whenever if it means a skunk in trouble might be helped some way.. sure between all of us, someone will always be "on call" so to speak if needed.

anyway, for now.. all the postive vibes people sent for bam.. if they would not mind aiming them to the same place.. but with a different name attached.. 

all together now *get well tatty!!*

N


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

it certainly was...was my mum that noticed her lol i walked past
i remembered reading what happened with bam....wondered if it possibly was with the situation but knew bam was a choc...first time ive seen a skunk face to face was lovely...hope i chance on her again when shes well again


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh nerys my phone is being a pain signal wise an now my bloomin msn too :bash:

well tatty has made herself a nice lil den in the huge blanky that Emma sent with her looks like another husky in the crate lol 

im gonna sleep in the living room tonight probs on the floor cos the dogs always seem to bagsy the couches lol 

unless anyone close to me has a plastic cat box they could pop over that tatty can sleep in as she is a great escape artist from her carrier with the zip :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well if you are ever down this way ami you would be welcome to come say hi to the gang 

emmaj.. i figured you were having communication issues.. lol.. phones eh!

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Its the rain nerys im sure its the rain lol :lol2:

well im blaming that anyways :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

oooooooh! certainly be nice to cuddle the white fluffy girl that really gave me the passion for them  defo going to be owned by one one day


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ami_j said:


> oooooooh! certainly be nice to cuddle the white fluffy girl that really gave me the passion for them  defo going to be owned by one one day


 
Oh and owned is definately the right word there :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Fingers crossed for your little girl hun, she really is in fantastic hands there. Sending lots of healing vibes your way and scritches for Tatty :grouphug:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

dispite all the bitching on this forum a story like this really touches your heart its amazing how a chance meeting has literally saved a skunks life 

fixx, emmaj, nerys and sinni i salute you!

a complete stranger comes on and your passion for animals shines through all of you are amazing you really are

it great there are people like you guys in the world 

well done all of you and lots of hugs and kisses to tatty for a speedy recovery

xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kylie said:


> dispite all the bitching on this forum a story like this really touches your heart its amazing how a chance meeting has literally saved a skunks life
> 
> fixx, emmaj, nerys and sinni i salute you!
> 
> ...


Thank you kylie :flrt:

Being a skunk owner myself i know how much an impact these lil critters make on your life they become your life and you would do anything you can to help them 

I have been through this with bam already and being that emma aint that far from me i thought it best me bring tatty here and get her on the drugs and antidotes she needs to fight this poison 

Its hard enough with all the negative stuff you get from people when you are an exotcs owner.

I am an animal lover as everyone knows i have a small zoo 

and to be able to help someone out with the possibility of saving a precious life its the most amazing feeling in the world 

I would do this a thousand times if it ment saving that presious life 

but thats me a complete nutta and proud to be one 


right now that said an update on tatty 

she has been admitted in by the wonderful chritiana this morning and is now recieving the drugs and such she needs to get the ball of recovery rolling i have to call christiana at 1pm to get an update so as soon as i know i will inform Emma then come and let you lot know : victory:

keep them positive healing vibes coming this way for lil tatty as she needs all the support and vibes she can get :flrt:

And thank you to everyone who has supported us through these stories it means alot guys :flrt:


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Skunks really do get everywhere dont they!! Can't believe how easy it is for the little sods to get places they shouldnt.

I really hope everything goes as good this time as it did for Bam.

Just out of curiosity, what is the period in which paracetamol can take to flush out of the system? Obviously even after well over a week things still look worrying...i was surprised by both of these recent incidents just how long it takes to get back on track.

ANyway, get well soon Tat....and nice to know there are still some good folk around willing to go out of their way to really help someone, well done to all those involved. I dont have any medals but have this instead ----> :no1:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey all!

I am so gutted to hear all of this!! how is it possible to happen twice in a month!! 
i know exactly how you must be feeling as i went through all of this not even a month ago with bam! the worst thing for me was that i was on holiday and couldnt even see her, so at least you arent too far from her and can pop up to check on her :flrt:

and beleive me when i say she is in absolutly amazing hands with emma and the gang at ashfield vets!!!
i am so glad (not glad but happy in a sense) that this happend to bam not long back and that the vets did unbeleiveable research, along with other memebrs of rfuk, to find out what can be done to help save her life, because at least now, and like i said in my origional post, god forbid should this happen again to anyone, that at least there is a vets out there who had delt with it first hand, gathered thieir own research and facts (meaning not second hand from another vets,)and are so clued up on what to do that they can deal with it in the best possible way!

my heart goes out to you hun so so much, i was in tears for days not knowing if she was going to survive... however, i came home to my little bam who is now on the road to recovery!:2thumb: she has more blood tests to be done in a weeks time, so fingers crossed!

she was a little fighter and im an sure tatty will be the same!! she is seriously in the best hands possible, which i hope comforts you as it did me!

if you ever want to chat or need anything at all then feel free to ring me anytime ... i will pm u number incase.
i have 150% faith in the vets that she will be absolutly fine, and make an amazing recovery! and with emmas love she will be fine.:no1:

Luce x


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Anymore news on Tatty?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

its been an up and down day results wise.. the last i heard from emmaJ was after she had been back this afternoon, i left her getting some food sorted out to take down to the vets.. that in itself is better than i expected to hear..

we're also hoping that emma/t will give emmaj's vets a call later, so they can talk her through the situation so far.

the good news is that she is still with us, and still fighting.. but i think we'd like emma/t to speak to the vets before we talk about the rest of it..

more vibes please.. we must have had lots of good ones sent today to be still able to be asking for them now.. would it be greedy to ask you all to send another million or so in the general direction of halifx??

i'm sure the emmas will post more later on..

N


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

Thoughts gone out for her and her skunk.:flrt:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Im keeping everything crossed for this little one and hope the outcome is as good as Bams. Your a good'n' EmmaJ

Is there anyway a sticky could be put up with all the treatment that is needed in a case like this so if it does happen again to one of us skunk owners we can take it to our vet?


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for all those positive vibes. Sorry for the late response had kids to see to and needed to get myself together before coming on here!!! 

I spoke to Sally the vet tonight, the news so far tatty's creatine levels are 400 and urea 146. The vets have managed to finally get a line in her so are flushing as much of the remaining toxins as possible. She is still hanging in their and is fighting, while ever she is fighting and sally and emmaj feel that there is a chance a will support that. 

I am trying to keep the kids informed seen as they have suffered enough at the momoment We are coming through an exextremely messy divorce with lots of mental and phsyical calrap. Stevie has a massive bond with tatty and they have always fallen asleep together on the sitte. I am looking at hoepfully going up to see tatty over the weekend just hopeing that my voice will give her the corage to keep fighting. will post again when ones of us has more news. I'm off to bed now seenas i have cramp due to keeping everything crossed lol. Night my little girl, sleep tight see real soon mum xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

emma i realy do hope her levels start to drop 

for those that dont understand they are dangeeously high 

emma i wish i could give you a cuddle cos i know tatty would need one 

i so hope you can come up at the weekend hun 

i really do


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

guys.. if you are stuck for wheels, let me know.. if you need me to, just ask..

N


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

What a worrying time and a truly awfull occurance. I just wanted to send all my positive vibes your way, I do believe positive thinking does help.
As has already been said, it is heart warming to hear that strangers are helping each other out here and supporting each other. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Nerys, Emmaj, Sinni... Legends!

Good luck little skunky!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Goog luck through all this, i truly do hope she pulls through for you and herself..

If there is anything we have learned from all of this, it is that skunks are fighters!

Everything is crossed for you and you little one.

John


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Goodluck!!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

We would like to send our best wishes.

We hope Tatty pulls through and makes a full recovery.

Its nice to know there are still decent people who put themselves out to help others. :no1:

Best wishes.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks so much guys will really do need all the help that we can get. I rang the vets this morning. Tatty through the night had managed to pull her head collar off and then remove the line. She has eaten some of the recovery food and if she should continue to eat by herself toady will be discharged tomorrow with a follow up blood test on Tuesday. The damage already done to her kidneys is immense and is a mighty big ask for my little baby. I will be going up to Halifax over this weekend so that she can hear and smell me. I will also be recording my voice on to my dicta-phone so that i will be with here all the time. She is still fighting so we are still crossing everything. When and i do mean WHEN she is fit enough and able to come home South Yorkshire Pet Ambulance have offered to take me to her and bring us all back together free of charge. The amount of warmth and love coming form this site is truly amazing. Ami j we thank you, we thank you, we thank you, we thank you oh and we thank you. I will be passing mobile numbers onto Alan at pet ambulance so that he can increase his knowledge base, he has also said that should you require his services (a fully operational ambulance with x ambulance driver) please don't hesitate to contact him on 01709561743 or 07779995258


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry you're having such a rough time of it hun  Very good news she's eating. Hope she continues to improve, she sounds like a little fighter. Fingers & toes crossed for you x


----------



## bubbs_87 (Jun 24, 2008)

keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


Come on tatty!!

xx


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

this is so sad  
1st bam now tatty 

its really great that people are helping tho 
its good to no people on these forums really do help the best they can!!

i hope tatty gets well, just like little bam did 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have just called the vets again...............

tatty is still with us and fighting bless her lil heart

they are going to try and put another line in her this afternoon but the positive thing is she is eating on her own and dosnt need assistance 

Im popping down this afternoon to take some more food in for her 

thank you all who are following tattys progress you dont know how much your kind words and thoughts really mean to us all 

this is gonna be a slow process but the glimmer of hope is that she is still with us and fighting 

she has alot of fighting and internal body functions to fix but fingers crossed she is slowly doing this :flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

good luck keep fighting tatty keep us updated i keep reading more and more and it makes me cry  but cant stop reading need to know what happens poor skunkies :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

If tatty pulls through this then it will show just how determined an what lil fighters skunks actually are 

as said with bam on her thread 

if she was a cat she would not still be alive now 

One of her blood levels yest was up in the 400's was 444 to be exact even sally is gobsmacked she is still alive with the blood results they got of her 

she is a determined lil skunkie and i hope her determination to live carries on :flrt:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed for Tatty!
Fi


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

all the love and good vibes we can muster are being sent to tatty as we speak:flrt::flrt:
and to you emma j and tattys family:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> all the love and good vibes we can muster are being sent to tatty as we speak:flrt::flrt:
> and to you emma j and tattys family:flrt::flrt:


 
thank you ditta 

lol tell cat im sorry was drunk last night and my sense of humour left the building:lol2:

i have got it back this morning i left it in the rodent room with my phone :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

hey emms we more than anyone knows about sense of humour meltdowns, but glad you found yours, think ours is on elastic at moment:lol2::lol2:

hope tatty continues to improve and you know where we are for chatties:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> hey emms we more than anyone knows about sense of humour meltdowns, but glad you found yours, think ours is on elastic at moment:lol2::lol2:
> 
> hope tatty continues to improve and you know where we are for chatties:flrt:


LOL i think i might add elastic to mine then wont loose it as much :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well an update on Tatty

been on with some food for her................and just chopped another big bowl to see her over the weekend 

Tatty is still with us they were wen i left preparing her to put another drip in her 

she is eating on her own an moving about a bit more so lil glimmers of hope 

she is a very poorly girl but they are not gonna give up while she is still fighting :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Right another update 

The vets tried to get another line into tatty but wernt successful in doing this 

Sally is gonna try again in the morning if thats not successful then tatty will be coming home to me to nurse her and then go back in a few days so they can try again getting the line into her 

She is still eating and is moving about a bit more but still very poorly 

sally has taken full bloods from her to test all her organs and check the function of them 

The kidney damage is very bad sally did an ultra sound on her kidneys today and they dont look good 

So its pray and fingers crossed for this lil gurl and hope she carries on fighting the way she has been :flrt::flrt:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG. wasn't told of her ultra sound toady! Em I'll be calling in a bit if thats OK? Hoping to be in your neck of the woods probably Sunday. Keep them vibes coming this isn't over she's a fighter and half


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah course hun thats fine if my signal holds up lol its been a pain in the ass today signal wise 

yeah they ultra sounded her while they had her sedated with the gas and they took enough blood to do all the other tests too hun which will have the results of in the am 

if they cant get the line into her they are gonna send her home with me tomorrow then try again in 3 days just to give the areas they hav tried time to calm down and not be so sore


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Sending lots more positive vibes to Tatty! Fingers crossed for her, really hope they manage to get that line into her.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Update 


Called Sally this morning 

she says tatty is a bit brighter than she was : victory: she is coming home to my house for over the weekend 

they couldnt get another line into her so gonna take her back on tuesday morning and they are gonna try again 

going on to pick her up at 11:30

so emma will be able to have her cuddles at home


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't Waite to see my little girl, so many cuddles and kisses going her way. Still beaming from ear to ear my face feels like its going to drop off lol. I know we have still got a long way to go and she is still very poorly, on the other hand she is still with us, still fighting keep it up Tatty you are my star mum x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

right tatty is home 

she is very perky today lol 

and really dosnt like me the nasty woman that took her to the horrible place where they have done all the nasty things 

she is deffo a fiesty lil gurlie today and im having to watch my fingers lol 

though its understanding due to what she has been through hey 


Right her levels have maintained they havent gone down which aint too good but on the plus side they aint gone up either 

she is eating and drinking on her own and is more active today than she was yest 

keep them vibes coming please as this girl needs all the positive healing vibes you can send :flrt:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

come on tatty you can fight it :flrt:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

All the fairy dust we have for you tatty 
Get well soon sweetie xx


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

How is the wee one today hunni?
sending positive vibes from across the water to you guys 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

this is what a forum should be like coming together in times of needs u lot are brilliant hope she get's better soon keep up the good work :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

webby06_2007 said:


> this is what a forum should be like coming together in times of needs u lot are brilliant hope she get's better soon keep up the good work :no1:


Thank you webby 

As said before this is heartbreaking to go through as i have been through it onces already its draining and soooooo tiring 

BUT!!!! i would do this a thousand times if it ment saving a precious life :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> How is the wee one today hunni?
> sending positive vibes from across the water to you guys
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 
Hi elle she is sleeping alot but still nosing around too 

she isnt overally happy with human contact at the moment with all she has been through and still has to go through 

i dont blame the lil mite either 

i have been sitting in the dog crate with her stroking her and trying to get her to realise im not gonna jab her with owt or make her eat anything she dont wanna eat 


she still has ahell of along way to go and is not out of the woods even by a nose legnth yet 

its her levels that are so worrying she really should be dead with what they are at it really is a miracle she is still alive


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Glad to hear she is fighting and a bit more alert, fingers crossed she continues to improve. Ive never sent a skunk a cyber cuddle before but there has to be a first time for everything:lol2:, skunky cyber cuddles on there way.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well Emma has just been to see tatty so tatty is a happy lil skunky now though she is still not my friend bless her lol 

Emma is happy with her progress she knows she still has a long way to go and isnt out of the woods yet but she has seen a difference in her today that was better than when she handed her over to me 


tatty has now made herself a den in her blanki and is settling down for a nap :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

good stuff em.. 

has she pee'd or poo'd yet???

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> good stuff em..
> 
> has she pee'd or poo'd yet???
> 
> N


 
yeah she has had a lil tinkle was deffo skunk pee has that certain odour to it lol 

but was only a lil tinkle 

emma has brought me her food bowl so will be better to put her food an some water in for her as she was drinking from a bowl at the vets


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Get better soon ickle skunky  Im rooting for you from the Welsh team :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

aw glad to here things are looking up! like i said if you want to go see her when we go to have bams next set of bloods done then we are more than happy to pick u up on the way...

xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well people the micracle skunk is still with us people :flrt::flrt:

I have just let her out of her crate for a lil wander an she has headed straight for every skunk thats been or lives in this house favey spot under the long couch lol 

im worried she aint eaten but i think she is pineing for emma so hopefully when emma gets here she may be able to get her to eat 

im making progress with her too she will allow me to stroke her for a short while now before she tries to eat me bless her :lol2:

she seems very bright and perky has been climbing her crate, tipped her litter tray and been digging in the crate 

so she is still hanging in there :flrt:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats great news that she is perky. Fingers crossed she will eat when she sees her mum. Good work Emma.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah emma should be here anytime round 2 

she is still under the couch at the moment but she did stick her nose out to check im still here 

i have purposely left her out cos i want to see what her reaction will be when her mum comes in


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad to hear she's still fighting, fingers crossed she starts to eat something.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Glad to hear she's still fighting, fingers crossed she starts to eat something.


I know its so frustrating cos she was eating like a piggy when in at the vets :bash:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

tough lil critters skunks are. i wish you the best of luck. keep me posted.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah they bloomin are this skunk really should be dead with her levels at what they are thats why i have nicknamed her lil miracle 


will deffo keep everyone posted and updated on her : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*another tatty update*

Tatty has gone backwards alil today 

me and emma have had to syringe feed her some food and water as she has stopped eating 

she is going back into the vets tomorrow so sally can desperately try and get another line into her 

she perked up a lil after force feeding her but she still aint right 


so back she goes tomorrow fingers crossed they can get a line in her


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Really sorry to hear this emma, really praying they can get that line into her tomorrow. Everything crossed for her.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fingers and toes crossed, this just shows what nice people there are out there! well done everyone for trying!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Right

we have just dropped tatty off at the vets they are gonna try get a line into her 

hoping because of her drastic weight loss they will be able to get a central line into her neck now 

and she wont pull it out when they do of course 

so its a sit an wait case now we have to call at 1pm to get an update on how things have gone 

and are just hoping in praying that they can get this line into her 


I know emma wont mind me putting this as it wasnt her fault 

Tatty is very very over weight this has been the reason she has been so difficult to treat they havent been able to find a vein to get a line into her and the one vein they did find tats pulled the line out and they couldnt find the vein again 

Emma isnt at fault on the over weight issue as she was feeding tatty how she had been told via a diet sheet she got with tatty 

But please let this be a warning out there to skunk owners 

heaven forbid should anyones skunk ever need vet treatment BUT if they do and are overweight it makes it almost impossible to treat them as they cant get iv fluids into them as its impossible to find veins


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

hoping all goes well!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you we are too : victory:


will also add this too 
sally has told us that these 2 weeks are the crucial ones now we need to get tattys levels down and if that can be done then there is every chance of her having a pretty normal life 

if her levels refuse to go down or keep comimg up thats where we have the problem 

so hoping we can get her levels down in these next 2 weeks : victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

ohhh glad she was a bit perkier.. fingers crossed that the levels come down and she goes up (gets better)!  this really is such a horrible and crushing situation to be in and i pray to god that no one else should have to go through this, the support that you have all given is truly amazing and even to know that people are hoping for her and have their fingers crossed means the world of difference!:flrt:

she is a fighter, and as emmaj said, with how high her levels are it is truly amazing that she is still with us now!! this proves that she is in it for the long run and wont be giving up!:2thumb:]

lots of love to tatty, big hugs (and sprays lol)

Luce and Bam xx:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you Luce 

you know 1st hand what this is like you have been through this yourself its not nice at all 

not long till can call the vets now i just hope and pray they have got the line into her as thats the key to brining the levels down


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

any news?

keeping fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*Update on tatty*

Wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

they have finally managed to get a drip into her they are keeping her sedated for another 6 hours to ensure that she dosnt pull the drip out too soon 

her urea levels have come down to normal and her calcium level is at normal now 

just creatin levels are still through the roof (@ 444) which hopefully this drip will bring down 

tatty's future is looking more and more promising now :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh thank goodness they got that line into her! C'mon Tatty you can do it!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know me an emma were over the moon to hear it was the best news ever 

she is definately one detremined lil skunky i will tell you that 

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

**

im sooo glad shes on the mend i keep seeing new posts and holding my breath as i open them poor lil tatty shes still got soo far to go but were all prayin for her:flrt:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

That's great news, let's hope she's on the up now. It's so worrying, I've been reading this thread and crossing fingers and sending good vibes her way all weekend. :flrt::flrt::flrt:

I've also just found a packet of paracetamol on my coffee table, and wouldn't have thought about putting them out of reach until I read about this. Removed some I had in a handbag too.

Hopefully now we all know what can happen, it'll stop it happening again.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> im sooo glad shes on the mend i keep seeing new posts and holding my breath as i open them poor lil tatty shes still got soo far to go but were all prayin for her:flrt:


thank you hun peoples support helps so much :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> That's great news, let's hope she's on the up now. It's so worrying, I've been reading this thread and crossing fingers and sending good vibes her way all weekend. :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> I've also just found a packet of paracetamol on my coffee table, and wouldn't have thought about putting them out of reach until I read about this. Removed some I had in a handbag too.
> 
> Hopefully now we all know what can happen, it'll stop it happening again.


yeah thats a good move :lol2:

the vets still have no clue what it is that attracts them to paracetamol as its yucky to taste and skunks have a sweet tooth so its still a mystery as to why they make a beeline for it


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeah thats a good move :lol2:
> 
> the vets still have no clue what it is that attracts them to paracetamol as its yucky to taste and skunks have a sweet tooth so its still a mystery as to why they make a beeline for it



No idea but our kitten is the same. Even if they're in the box she starts trying to get into it. So all tablets are now in cupboards with locked doors.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> No idea but our kitten is the same. Even if they're in the box she starts trying to get into it. So all tablets are now in cupboards with locked doors.


yeah i keep all mine on at mi mums as she lives a few doors in so i feel safer doing that : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Just called the vets again to get an update 

they are gonna keep tatty sedated all night as they dont want to risk her pulling out her line 

things are pretty much the same at the moment with the exception she is getting fluids in flushing her body now yay :2thumb:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

once again, Fingers and toes crossed for this little skunky. :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Hope that little skunk's better soon. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you guys 

will be calling again in the morning for another up date so will let everyone know how she is getting on : victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

This is really really good news! Nerys has not long left here and shes explained to me the story and all i can say is shes one lucky skunk to be here! Hope all goes as well as has been doing!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> This is really really good news! Nerys has not long left here and shes explained to me the story and all i can say is shes one lucky skunk to be here! Hope all goes as well as has been doing!


 
Nerys has been fantastic to me yet again through this as she also saw me through bams overdose incident too i have so much love and respect for Nerys she has been my rock and the person thats kept me sane and given me the confidence to keep going 

I have nothing but admiration for Nerys 

She is a miracle is this skunk i have said she really shouldnt be alive and if nerys has explained her story then you will know 1st hand just what this lil girl has been through and that yeah she really shouldnt be alive now lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I also want to give emma tattys mum a great big thank you too as she for the last couple of days has been staying in halifax which has been a great help for me and tatty also 

(thats why she has been quiet hee hee)

But thank you so much Emma for coming over its been an amazing help :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh i forgot to add too :bash:

Christiana is on call an caring for tatty tonight 

she called me earlier to let me know that tatty is still doing well she had started to come round slightly so she has given her another half dose of sedative to keep her sedated until the morning 

but she is doing really well :flrt:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

He he I'm back in dronfield now. Em I cannot thank you enough, there are so few people out there that would put themselves out as much as you for another human being let alone an animal. 

WE appreciate everything that you have done all the sleepless nights, the worrying and the constant roller coaster that this little girl can put us all through.

I was glad to be able to lend a hand over the past few days and hope that Tatty is less likely to be so keen with her teeth now that she has seen that we are friends. 

If there is anything that I can do in the future please don’t hesitate to call.

Thanks to all that are following and supporting Tatty it really is so good to get these vibes from so many.


Hope you had a great sleep little girl love mum xx


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

As for Tatty’s diet, I can’t believe that I got it so wrong. I followed the diet sheet I was given, took her to the vets every other month to be weighed to ensure that she didn’t put on too much weight. 

The vets didn’t have anything to compare her to. Now she will be on a strict diet and exercise regime. 

If I learnt anything from this horrendous situation, its that you can never be come complacent and never stop learning and researching for your exotic pets they are unable to tell you themselves what’s wrong.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

How is the little one doing this morning?

Big hugs to her, her mummy and EmJ too ( and the vets lol) for putting so much in to get this little one back on track again xx


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Up date time.

Tatty has still got a line in yippee:lol2:
She is fully round, not sedated at all but isn't eating at the moment.

The vets are absolutely amazing and have done some further research to find the correct diet for her damaged kidneys, this will be arriving tomorrow.

She will have some more bloods taken tomorrow to see how her creatine levels are doing. 

She is still hanging in there please keep sending all the good vibes that you can her way, she still has some was to go.

will be ringing vets at about 6.30 tonight to get a further up date.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

im following this thread and keep checking back for updates now! sounds like shes still fighiting, go tatty


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Im so pleased to see this little one is still hanging in there...((hugs)) for you and Tatty


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have also just called the vets and her line is still in yay :flrt:

so will be waiting round for emmas update later as i dont think i need to call them if emma is lol 

they have put her some veg in to see if she will start to eat but nothing yet 

but she has been sedated all night so may feel groggy bless her


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Good girl Tatty for keeping your line in! So pleased for you all. Fingers crossed she starts eating. EmmaJ can I just say your vets sound absolutely marvelous. I wish there were more like them!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh katie they are they really do go all out of their way to do what they can 

and you have to bear in mind the 1st time they had ever seen a skunk in the flesh was when i took hav for his 1st jab lol 

then i threw bam and her situation on them 

they saved bam and now are working thier butts off to save tatty 

i have every faith in them as i know they truely give their all to the care of the animal they are treating :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Update 

Called earlier tatty still has her line in they were just about to give her another bag of fluid 

she hasnt eaten as of yet but hopefully thats due to being off sorts with being sedated for a while 

now she has had the fluids running through her a while they need to get her to try and eat hopefully tatty will be ready to do this tomorrow 

fingers crossed again still guys 

she is having bloods done again tomorrow to check if her creatin levels have dropped any more 

will update ya all tomorrow when i find out more news : victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Any news today on the little un? Fingers and toes crossed she's starting to eat and her creatin levels are dropping.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok an update guys :sad:

They have taken blood from tatty this morning again im going on at 3pm when they will have the results back to see sally 

Tatty hasnt been eating still only thing she has had is a lick of yoguart she wont touch her veg or her recovery food 

keep them good vibes coming willing her levels to have dropped please people 

she really does need this 

i cant give any more info until i have been onto see sally this afternoon to speak about the blood tests 

This has been one of the hardest posts to write on this thread as i know how devestated Emma is as she spoke to sally just before i did 

so come on good vibes please lets will them levels down on tatty


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have to just add this for Emma tattys mum 

I hope she reads this as i know she is very upset at the moment 

But i wanted to tell her pubically 

Emma hunni you have not and ever been a burden throught your ordeal sweety you are welcome to text me call me anytime you want hun 

you are a wonderful person with a heart of gold and this is bringing a tear to my eye writing this 

You no matter what have willed with everyone else for tatty to pull through this hunni and i know and have seen the amazing bond you have with that skunk she adores you as you do her too 

please please dont ever think your a burden hun cos you sure as hell aint 

The show aint over yet hun and im still willing with all my heart that tattys levels have dropped 

the biggest hug in the world coming to you Emma i just wish i could give it you in person hunni 

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Big hugs for Emma :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Loads of Hugs for Tatty and her mum and not forgetting EmmaJ and everyone else who is helping.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((grouphug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Fingers crossed for Little Tatty you have touched the hearts of hundreds of Forum members. Plllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssseeeeeeeeee get well soon X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you shell the worst part is the waiting..........over an hour before i can go on and see sally

The waiting is horrible


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I can imagine. Its upsetting me and Tattys not even mine. I do hope its a happy ending


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have to say i have shed a few tears today 

have taken my son onto my mums so i dont have him distracting me whilst talking to the vets


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

everything heres crossed! willing like hell!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you hun : victory:

will be setting off on to the vets in 20 mins


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*The worst post in the world i have had to make*

you will have to excuse the typos but im in floods of tears as i type this 

I have just carried tatty back up to mine from the vets sobbing my heart out 

Tatty isnt going to recover from her incident her body is slowly starting to shut down and her organs stop working her blood results have shown that her creatin levels have gone up to 726 they have shown no signs whatso ever of coming down 

to keep her going is just not fair on her so I have brought her home Emma is gonna pick her up tonight and spend a couple of days with her then take her to the vets to be PTS 

im so sorry we couldnt save her Emma 

im so so sorry


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats so sad, i was really hoping this wouldnt have been the outcome.

At least you all know you have done everything possible to give the skunk the best possible chance, just such a pity it ended this way.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh no!! this has really quite upset me, atlewast she will go to a happy place and everyone knows the vets, you, nerys, and emma have done everything you can, regards to emma etc. 

Joe


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

OH my, I have tears streaming whilst typing this 

Emma - I know that Tatty is so so special to you and know that she will always love you to bits for the wonderful love and care you have given her. I really don't know what else to say other than I am so sorry that the vets could do no more for the special little one.

EmJ - big hugs to you too hunny - you have worked so hard with the vets to get Tatty through this and I am really sorry they couldn't do any more.

Tatty - sweet Tatty, your pain will be gone soon, you can run free over the Rainbow bridge with the skunks who have sadly passed before you. Sleep easy sweetheart xxx









(copied from net)


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

so so sorry it didnt work tatty 
Sleep easy sweet heart x

Em Emma vets and Nerys, you did everything you could to save this lil girl hugs to you all x


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

oh my god what a shame 

to the emmas, nerys and everyone else involved....

you have done your very best for this little skunk and for a complete stranger friendships have been formed and bonds stronger then you can believe lots of love sent out to you ll i know how hard this is you have made the right desicion though 

kylie
xx

read the rainbow bridge poem it will mean alot to you right now


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This is the worst news ever. I am so, so sorry She was obviously an angel sent for a short time. My heart goes out to you all.Give Tatty a cuddle from me as although weve never met Ive loved her still. All your pain will soon be gone poor little skunky. Take care all of you involved in Tattys life Im sure she appreciates all the help you have given and all the love thats been sent.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> Thats so sad, i was really hoping this wouldnt have been the outcome.
> 
> At least you all know you have done everything possible to give the skunk the best possible chance, just such a pity it ended this way.





farmercoope said:


> Oh no!! this has really quite upset me, atlewast she will go to a happy place and everyone knows the vets, you, nerys, and emma have done everything you can, regards to emma etc.
> 
> Joe


 
I know we have done all that we can but still sat with tears in my eyes looking at her i just feel i have failed her i so wish that this wouldnt have been the out come 

i feel physically sick i cant eat i know she isnt my skunk but i hurt so much for emma and her children


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Tatty the lil monkey who loves to attempt to eat me will always be in my heart with nothing but fondness for her 

Emma you too will always have a place in my heart and life please dont think this has to be the end to our friendship because i promise you it aint hun 

I will always be there for you and you can call me or text me anytime hun please dont ever think your bothering me cos i dont mind at all 


my heart goes out to you hunni as i know how hard this is for me i cant begin to imagin what your going through hun 

im so sorry we couldnt save your precious lil girl so so sorry hun


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

ems if i was closer i would leave work just to give you a big cuddle 

xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh effin ell i really could do with one right now 

i look like a right sorry mess lol red runny nose red eyes too 


i have my attrative look on


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

understandably these animals get into your heart so quick and effect you more then humans do when the start to fade 


SOMEONE GO ROUND AND CUDDLE EMMA FOR ME PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

me too if i was closer

xx

will be thinking of you tatty


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Just read the whole thread, really sad. Hope Tatty realises it is for the best, and my regards to everyone involved


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kylie thank you 

nerys is bringing emma up for tatty so i can 100 % asure ya there are gonna be alot more tears to come 

nerys has been a big part of tattys life too the last couple of weeks it was nerys that got the ball rolling and got me onto going and picking tatty up from emma's so this is heart breaking for her too


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i can imagine, nerys really did seem concerned for little tatty when we spoke on monday, there not alot i can say thats not already been said, 

Joe


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh no, ladies i'm so sorry  Really wanted this little one to pull through. Even though most of us never met her, she really did touch alot of people, and her fighting spirit was just incredible.. Words can't express how sorry I am about this. My thoughts are with you all, and especially you Emma at this difficult time


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Emmaj, you have not failed her...you and the vets and her mummy and everyone else involved have given her the best possible chance. well done to all of you.
I am truly sorry for your loss. I couldn't help shedding tears reading this post. you are all in my thoughts.
Sleep well little tatty. x


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*k*

hope shes ok


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> i can imagine, nerys really did seem concerned for little tatty when we spoke on monday, there not alot i can say thats not already been said,
> 
> Joe





Katiexx said:


> Oh no, ladies i'm so sorry  Really wanted this little one to pull through. Even though most of us never met her, she really did touch alot of people, and her fighting spirit was just incredible.. Words can't express how sorry I am about this. My thoughts are with you all, and especially you Emma at this difficult time





llama_girl said:


> Emmaj, you have not failed her...you and the vets and her mummy and everyone else involved have given her the best possible chance. well done to all of you.
> I am truly sorry for your loss. I couldn't help shedding tears reading this post. you are all in my thoughts.
> Sleep well little tatty. x


Thank you guys its just so hard 

alot of people dont realise what an impact these guys (skunks) make on your life 

they become your life


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bug man said:


> hope shes ok


 
hmm either thats a joke or you were too lazy to read the last few pages 

being that fact that the last update of news i gave was she was going home with her mum for a few days then to be taken to be put to sleep :bash:


sorry if that sounded harsh just dont understand the post


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> hmm either thats a joke or you were too lazy to read the last few pages
> 
> being that fact that the last update of news i gave was she was going home with her mum for a few days then to be taken to be put to sleep :bash:
> 
> ...


I think its a case of people only reading the first few pages then making a comment...!
so sorry again...:-( x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

llama_girl said:


> I think its a case of people only reading the first few pages then making a comment...!
> so sorry again...:-( x


yeah i was guessing that too just its a sore point so hit a nerve i guess 

didnt mean it to sound harsh just very upset 

sat with tallulah on my lap


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah i was guessing that too just its a sore point so hit a nerve i guess
> 
> didnt mean it to sound harsh just very upset
> 
> sat with tallulah on my lap


I don't think you need to explain yourself to anyone...no one can blame you for sounding harsh. Totally understandable under the circumstances. x


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

You've got me crying now too. Poor Tatty and poor Emma. Sending lots of love and hugs your way.

One thing it has shown is how there are really some incredible amazing people around like Emma and Nerys who have just thrown themselves into doing whatever they could to try and help. Amazing pair of woman. Hats off to you both.

Emma I'm so very sorry this has ended the way it has. We're all here with you to help you get through a really difficult time. xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

The lil thing your all forgetting is to thank yourselfs too 

you have all been wonderful through this the support from you all has been fantastic 

you lot have kept me going you have all been wonderful 

thank you so much to you all too :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

no where near as much as alot of us would have liked to have been i can assure you that, without you or nerys im sure she wouldnt of got this far!


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Im so so sorry, I feel for you all involved. Even not being involved and just checking the posts everyday to see how Tatty is makes it heartbreaking so for you it must be horrendous. Nothing I say will help but Im sending you all a big ((hug)). My thoughts are with you all.

Take care.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> no where near as much as alot of us would have liked to have been i can assure you that, without you or nerys im sure she wouldnt of got this far!


Just wish it could have been a happy ending


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

tillie said:


> Im so so sorry, I feel for you all involved. Even not being involved and just checking the posts everyday to see how Tatty is makes it heartbreaking so for you it must be horrendous. Nothing I say will help but Im sending you all a big ((hug)). My thoughts are with you all.
> 
> Take care.


 
thank you tillie


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

ok iv had to come back to the thread twice as cant stop crying i know everyone has tryed there best to help her but it wasnt ment to be at least she wont suffer anymore but i feel so heartbroken and cant imagine how you feel both emmas all i can think to say is i am so sorry to hear about the loss and hope you can all pull through together and theres lots of people to support you here


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you hun 

Emma has me here for her as well as everyone else here too 

she is welcome to call me text me whenever she wants i will always be here for her :flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> thank you hun
> 
> Emma has me here for her as well as everyone else here too
> 
> she is welcome to call me text me whenever she wants i will always be here for her :flrt:


she could call and chat too me too but dont think i would be much help as all i can do is cry


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> she could call and chat too me too but dont think i would be much help as all i can do is cry


I have to say i have been brave for as long as i possibly can i cant do that now


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

your still brave just because you have to cry dosent mean your not brave under the circumstances i think you have been amazing and still are as your still there for emma so dont let me catch you putting yourself down again :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks hun 

its awful feeling so helpless knowing there is nothing more you can do


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

your not helpless youv done so much and this next week is going to be the hardest yet and emmas going to need you more than ever as this is going to be heartbreaking for everyone


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> your not helpless youv done so much and this next week is going to be the hardest yet and emmas going to need you more than ever as this is going to be heartbreaking for everyone


 
yeah i know and i will be there for her : victory:

she is a wonderful woman with such a big heart :flrt:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i have been following this thread as i did the last one ..........i am sat crying this is so sad .....dearest tatty i send you my biggest hugs .....emma my heart goes out to you but at least tatty has had loads and loads of love from you ........emmaj you done your best hun you couldnt of done anymore .......at least this little girl had a fighting chance with you , nerys and her mummy fighting for her ...no one could of done more for her than you all did :grouphug:

ali


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you ali 


Nerys and emma are 27 miles away from me so will be here with me soon to pick up tatty


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

this whole thing is really sad.


you havent failed tho em.
you did you best!!!

big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xPrincessx said:


> this whole thing is really sad.
> 
> 
> you havent failed tho em.
> ...


 
thank you jess i know i aint it just felt like i had 

its just so hard to explain how you feel when something like this happens


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Tatty is now travelling home to her mum with Nerys who has just left my house now 

I have spoken to Emma on the phone and she is devastated sh really is 

her little ones too are heart broken 

tatty really is one loved lil skunky she couldnt have asked for a better family when she went into the care of Emma and hers 

She has had a wonderful life with them short yes but still wonderful and filled with love 

Seeing Emma with tatty is amazing they have the most fantastic bond in the world and it makes me cry to think of that bond being broken


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This is all so sad. My heart goes out to you all now and in the coming few days.Im crap with words so dont know how to write how I feel but you are all wonderful people.Make sure you give little Tatty extra hugs and cuddles. Need to stop now as it is to upsetting.................................


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im just glad there are still people like myself that will go out of their way to help people 

this thread an bams thread has proved that 

i mean not just people doing physical things the support alone an all the nice comments have been just as helpful and nice as the physical support has :flrt:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

If nothing else - we all know how much the little sods are attracted to paracetamol - I've found several packets in various handbags and have removed them now because of this - honestly it's not something I'd have even thought about until reading this tragic story.

Some good will come of this - I'm one of a few I'm sure with a skunk who wouldn't have even thought of it, and so more potential tragedies have probably been avoided.

I feel so bad for Emma and her kids, but I like to think that even in such a horrible situation, we can find something positive. 

And of course the way that so many people from all over the country have come together to support a virtual stranger. That for me is incredible.

Sending lots of love your way Emma and family xxx


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm sorry things havnt worked out as hoped. I dont know what else to say really.x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> I'm sorry things havnt worked out as hoped. I dont know what else to say really.x


thank you Ed and thank you for calling me when you knew i was down 


you know i have to say as much as i hate this place at times lol i love it too 

i have made some fantastic friends here and i mean fantastic too 

alot of the fantastic friends i have made really have restored my faith in people cos i really had lost it


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aww hun don't be losing faith - we are all a good bunch at heart and when the times get rough, we certainly pull together as a good team 

I don't even need to begin to tell you how fab the work youhave done is - you know much love nad respect swings at ya from my direction hunny xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Aww hun don't be losing faith - we are all a good bunch at heart and when the times get rough, we certainly pull together as a good team
> 
> I don't even need to begin to tell you how fab the work youhave done is - you know much love nad respect swings at ya from my direction hunny xxx


awwwwwwwwww em thank you, you are one of the people that means alot to me hun i loves ya to bits so your definately in the fantastico group:flrt:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i think this has been an awfully upsetting thread and i know that this whole event has been a real drain on EmmaJ emotionally, not to mention Nerys who has been there for tatty too and poor Tattys owner.
I would just like them to know that i really feel for them at this time and although im not there my thoughts are.

you really did all that was possible and while this is not the outcome that we all hoped for, at least this poor little thing is going out peacefully and with his family.
Im sure that many have learnt a very important but very sad lesson from this because its not only the little mischevious skunks that this could happen to, its any pet that likes to chew or play with things they find.

Goodbye little Tatty. i wish you peace.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Jen thank you so much 

you have been there for a few of my emotional melt downs an i cant thank you enough you have been an amazing friend and i love you to bits and leon too thank you to you both 


everything everyone has said will mean so much to Emma tattys mum too she is heart broken and devastated but she knows we are all there for her


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Well guys my little girl is home now. Having difficulty seeing the keys through the tears but needed to say THANK YOU for all of your support through this shitty of times.

Ami j if it wasn't;t for you Tatty would not have made it this far.

Emmaj so much love and respect is owed to you,

Nerys without you I'm not sure how |I would have been able to get her back to to her family thank you.

Tatty so far this morning has a drink and some turkey. Has been sick again but only the water. Had more to drink. Has run and i mean run, stamped her feet, nipped my toes (still can't feed her quickly enough), climbed the stairs and in currently sleeping under the computer table her one of her fav places.

The kids will be overjoyed to see her when they wake up. I know i shan't be getting cuddles in the morning they will all be for Tatty.

I was taking her to the vets tomorrow night but at the moment i don't think she's ready to give up.

Welcome home Tatty all my love mum xx:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma she will tell you when she is ready hunni just like she told us she needed to go back to the vets 

im sat here crying my eyes out too tatty has made such an amazing impact on my life and an amazing one at that she is a wonderful lil skunk 

i have asked jen to post some pics of her i took before nerys came for her


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ok heres the pics of Tatty promised by EmmaJ
hope you will enjoy them for the wonderful little creature that tatty is.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you jen :flrt:

thats the lil gurl everyone has been sending their vibes too :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

she is so beautiful!!!:flrt:
damn this is upsetting


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I know we have done all that we can but still sat with tears in my eyes looking at her i just feel i have failed her i so wish that this wouldnt have been the out come
> 
> i feel physically sick i cant eat i know she isnt my skunk but i hurt so much for emma and her children


Em please don't feel like that life is sometimes a bitch. For us at the moment it feels like it all the time.

I can not even begin to imagine life without tatty. She has such a big personality and is so loving.

Just keep asking myself why


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

nobody has failed this little skunk!!!!
you have all done all that you could and life is just cruel.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ok heres the pics of Tatty promised by EmmaJ
> hope you will enjoy them for the wonderful little creature that tatty is.


Thanks emmaj and jen. Sobbing now looking at her bald patches thinking of what a fight she has been though.

She's still cuddling her duck bless her.

no sleep for me tonight i want to sever every pressures moment i have left with her.

Sleep now my brave little girl, you are home now all my love mum xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Thanks emmaj and jen. Sobbing now looking at her bald patches thinking of what a fight she has been though.
> 
> She's still cuddling her duck bless her.
> 
> ...


Emma im so sorry we couldnt save your lil girl my heart is breaking im so sorry


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Emma im so sorry we couldnt save your lil girl my heart is breaking im so sorry


 
Em stop it. tatty has been all over with us, the seaside, Sherwood forest, local parks, schools and even home base (well she isn't a dog) 

Her life may well be a short one but it has been packed full of exciting things for her to do.

One regret that it would be very unlikely for her to see the seaside again, dig in the sand with the kids and run free along the shore front


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Em stop it. tatty has been all over with us, the seaside, Sherwood forest, local parks, schools and even home base (well she isn't a dog)
> 
> Her life may well be a short one but it has been packed full of exciting things for her to do.
> 
> One regret that it would be very unlikely for her to see the seaside again, dig in the sand with the kids and run free along the shore front


im more than sure her sweet dreams will be diggin in the sand with the kids hun 

she is one special gurly as are you hun all my love goes to you both 

she is the only lady i would let get away with trying to eat my fingers hee hee give her a great big hug from evil aunty em :flrt:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll think of her lots with so much love and respect. I will hope that she takes the rainbow and it leads to cleethorpes beach. She was happy their just as the boys were. xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> I'll think of her lots with so much love and respect. I will hope that she takes the rainbow and it leads to cleethorpes beach. She was happy their just as the boys were. xx


awww hunni im sure she will she is a bright lil skunky she will follow that rainbow to the place she loves most xxxxxxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ok heres the pics of Tatty promised by EmmaJ
> hope you will enjoy them for the wonderful little creature that tatty is.


 
had to bump these again :flrt: gorgas gurly


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

aww im crying again dam you soo sweet


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> aww im crying again dam you soo sweet


 mmmmm my eyes are so sore this morning too. Tatty is doing well got to repeat this Tatty is doing well. She is eating,drinking, going to the loo for wees!!!! I have had about 2 hours sleep just watching her is truly amazing!!!! Nerys emmaj please send me a list of things she likely to want to eat and a proper diet sheet i will go shopping when some arrives to skunk sit he he


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Im glad she is eating and still with us i bet she feels better being home and with her family maybe that will keep her going never no 

goodluck and well done everyone involved


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Tatty has managed to eat and stuff this morning Emma. Is there any hope at all that the food may bring her creatin levels down some? Clutching at straws here but could the lack of food in her system have been having adverse effects on her creatin levels.

I so, so hope so - please give Tatty a big, hige smooch off me - I feel like I know her so well and have never even met her


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Tears in my eyes for you and Tatty. I'm sending you all my love for the little one and the time you have left with her.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

memzy emma said:


> mmmmm my eyes are so sore this morning too. Tatty is doing well got to repeat this Tatty is doing well. She is eating,drinking, going to the loo for wees!!!! I have had about 2 hours sleep just watching her is truly amazing!!!! Nerys emmaj please send me a list of things she likely to want to eat and a proper diet sheet i will go shopping when some arrives to skunk sit he he


 
sounds like tatty is glad to be home .......more hugs for tatty....can she pull through this dispite what the bloods said ......i do hope she can come on tatty fight my darling fight


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

mask-of-sanity said:


> sounds like tatty is glad to be home .......more hugs for tatty....can she pull through this dispite what the bloods said ......i do hope she can come on tatty fight my darling fight


I have absolutely no idea but while she still wants to be hear with us then she shall have all the hugs we can muster:flrt::flrt:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

If she's eating, drinking and toileting, and seems happy, then there's always hope. Maybe this fight isn't over yet - let's hope so. xx


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Emma - is there a vet near you who would be happy to do a creatine level test to check fi the food is actually brought it down a tad?

I am so hoping that this will be a twisted ending with a hpayy feel to it 

I have been researching all morning about how to reduce creatine levels and what creatine does/is used for in the system. So far, all I have come up with other than human medications is excersise?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Emma - is there a vet near you who would be happy to do a creatine level test to check fi the food is actually brought it down a tad?
> 
> I am so hoping that this will be a twisted ending with a hpayy feel to it
> 
> I have been researching all morning about how to reduce creatine levels and what creatine does/is used for in the system. So far, all I have come up with other than human medications is excersise?


Brit you may be on to something there, going on human experience, 
With kidney faliure, you should stick to a very strict diet, almost cutting out starch and carbs, high sugar foods and chocolate there are lots lots more that need to be cut out but off the top of my head i cant think 

Not sure how it will work for a skunky but run these past nerys first
http://renux.dmed.ed.ac.uk/EdREN/EdRenINFObits/dietFailingKid.html
http://www.kidney.org/atoz/atozItem.cfm?id=95
http://adam.about.com/encyclopedia/nutrition/Diet-for-people-with-chronic-kidney-disease.htm


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i just hope her perkiness is a miracle on its way
emma i'm glad i met you and tatty my only regret is that it wasnt sooner 
whatever happens alot of people have put alot of work into helping this little girl and you all are amazing people


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yes there is every chance it can 

Emma contact your vets i think christiana has sent them a diet sheet for tatty 

she did it incase she did this when she got home :flrt:

you need her to be on the k/d recovery diet either the meat or the biscuits so give them a call and see if they have got the diet plan hun


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yes there is every chance it can
> 
> Emma contact your vets i think christiana has sent them a diet sheet for tatty
> 
> ...


Do they not recomend low protine for skunks with renal failure hun?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

The K/d diet is especially for kidney recovery 

but yes very low protien diet for that and liver probs too 

so will be just bland veggies and that K/d recovery stuff


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Emma - is there a vet near you who would be happy to do a creatine level test to check fi the food is actually brought it down a tad?
> 
> I am so hoping that this will be a twisted ending with a hpayy feel to it
> 
> I have been researching all morning about how to reduce creatine levels and what creatine does/is used for in the system. So far, all I have come up with other than human medications is excersise?


Creatine is part of the adinose diphosphate/adinose triphospate (ADP/ATP) cycle, the cells energy system, in bodybuilding it allows the muscle cells to have more 'power' and also causes the muscle cells to store fluids, thus bulking up. The problem with continually high creatine levels is the strain it puts on the kidneys and will eventually cause complete renal failure. 
Depending on how damaged Tallulah's kidneys are a change in diet and keeping her well hydrated may help to slow down the kidney damage. She may also need anti-acids to help keep the blood and bodies acidity down, phosphate binders and Omega Fatty acids are also thought to help.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> The K/d diet is especially for kidney recovery
> 
> but yes very low protien diet for that and liver probs too
> 
> so will be just bland veggies and that K/d recovery stuff


Thought so hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Creatine is part of the adinose diphosphate/adinose triphospate (ADP/ATP) cycle, the cells energy system, in bodybuilding it allows the muscle cells to have more 'power' and also causes the muscle cells to store fluids, thus bulking up. The problem with continually high creatine levels is the strain it puts on the kidneys and will eventually cause complete renal failure.
> Depending on how damaged Tallulah's kidneys are a change in diet and keeping her well hydrated may help to slow down the kidney damage. She may also need anti-acids to help keep the blood and bodies acidity down, phosphate binders and Omega Fatty acids are also thought to help.


as ray has pointed out here 

the damage to tallulahs kidneys is bad they did an ultra sound scan on her kidneys 

her kidneys instead of being nice and colourful were very grey and dull


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I've followed little Tatty's progress from the begnning, and now have tears running down my face. 

She seems like such a brave little skunk. Let's hope that these recent developments are the beginning of a new miracle. 

Bright blessings for her, and her family. 

and big hugs for EmmaJ.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

OK Tatty is still eating, drinking and weeing. 

Thanks to you guys i have been onto the vets to get them to fax her diet stuff down to me. I will go and pick it up from their shortly. 

My little girl is still fighting despite all that she has been tho. It just goes to show what a strong bond their is between animal and human. go lally

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwww Emma thats fantastic news hun 

give her a big hug from her aunty Em :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Ray - I know spits and spots about creatine and stuff to do with human issues and hubby knows lots of random facts like that too as he used to train daily anmd still has mates who owns bosy building places and stuff.

Glad she is still looking perky Emma - give her more squidy hugs off me


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Well so far she has weed a good bit now and pooed a bit (sorry at this time of night thought i could get away with that lol) she is in her most fav of places bottom of my wardrobe, she looks happy content and still (not shaking).

She is sleeping nicely and hears where i shall leave it for tonight will up date again in the morning.

I feel that a good nights sleep is in order for me too x x:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Well so far she has weed a good bit now and pooed a bit (sorry at this time of night thought i could get away with that lol) she is in her most fav of places bottom of my wardrobe, she looks happy content and still (not shaking).
> 
> She is sleeping nicely and hears where i shall leave it for tonight will up date again in the morning.
> 
> I feel that a good nights sleep is in order for me too x x:flrt:


fantastic news Emma so glad she is still fighting bless her lil heart :flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ive only nipped onto the forum for 10 mins earlier but having read all of todays/late night last night posts i feel tatty is still fighting too, please update us, im not getting my hopes up at all though, it may sound harsh but i was really upset yesters so dont want to do it again. fingers crossed!

Joe


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

just checking up on anything that might pose positive.
im glad that tatty is still with us and fighting, and the news that a diet may help prolong tattys life is also great news.
keep fighting little tatty. we are all fighting with you.


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

bless her, this story has caused me to cry...again! she sounds like such a fighter. she must not want to leave her mummy. I can't believe she's eating. Come on little one...we're all thinking of you! {hugs}


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

OK I'm officially gob smacked.:lol2:
Tatty has just woken me up pottering around. Soooooo tied managed to fall down stairs, :lol2:but it was soooooooooo worth getting up for. 
My little girl has eaten a good lot of food, her litter tray is full of wee. To top it all she has just spent the last 15mins playing with me. Yes thats right playing full blown playing. stomping her feet biting rolling around and plain old fashioned cuddling.

I know that i really shouldn't get my hopes up but how how can i not? She is still pottering and i take it she wants me to sleep with her for the rest of the night. I can live with that:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Will up date again in the morning em


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Keep your hopes up! You already know how it feels to expect the worst. Keep that in the back of your mind just in case, then push for the best possible outcome you would want.

I believe positive thinking is really going to help.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

MrsP said:


> Keep your hopes up! You already know how it feels to expect the worst. Keep that in the back of your mind just in case, then push for the best possible outcome you would want.
> 
> I believe positive thinking is really going to help.


 
Oh yer please keep them vibes coming this still isn't over not yet:flrt:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

aww this is amazingly good news!! im so happy that she is up and playing, shes obviously happy to be home!

fingers crossed that things are on the up 

im replying on jons account because he was already signed in...
anyway lots of hugs and love from me jon and bam 
xx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sending Loads and loads of good health vibes to Tatty. cant believe how much this has had me in tears over the past couple of days so im really praying for that miracle for you Tatty, and Emma fingers crossed you get to see you little girl play on the beach once more : victory:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Well i think Tatty's night time exploits are now over. She made me follow her down stairs as she was after some fresh veg.

Still was unable to do it quickly enough toes were nipped :lol2its great). Think she should have a follow up blood test to see if this is real or its just the effects of being home!!!! 

right now she is bright eyed and bushy tailed he he he, back in the bottom of my wardrobe, may be just may be i can go back to sleep. I guess that will only happen if o can stop smiling:lol2:

Go tatty go:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This is wonderful.Please god she can keep this up. Such a will to live for one small skunky. This has brought tears to my eyes again. Oh Emma I have evrything crossed for you both. I feel through this thread that I know you both personally. Miracles can happen so everyone keep the good vibes coming.Take care both of you, you are always in my thoughts


xxxx


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

I have followed this thread from the start, and I really hope for all involved that Tatty continues to improve. I have been in tears at my desk at work the last two days reading this. It just goes to show people up and down the UK are all rooting for you, and Tatty has touched the hearts of many.

Positive vibes coming your way : victory:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

So glad to hear that Tatty has had another eventful night  Heres another hugeeee veggie hug for her off us and lots of good vibes coming to both Tatty and Emma - you both need some sleep though 

Like Shell, I think many of us feel we have a personal bond with you both and I have literally got everything crossed for this little fighter


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

thats great news have evrything crossed for tatty and so happy she is still fighting to stay with her mummy


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG Emma my face hurts with smiling Gooooooooooooo Tatty 


we definately wernt wrong about her being a fighter 

i think you should deffo have a follow up blood test done as this is a complete miracle it really is :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Love Emma and Tatty 2 amazing people you really are :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Blimey I would be following her round with a bowl of water saying 'are you SURE you don't want a drink? ' 'No? How about some more food?' LOL 

Get those kidneys flushed out Tatty!! drink! drink! drink!


:no1:


you know, we can live with just one kidney so maybe 2 damaged ones is like one good one?


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

This is great news, I just hope she carries on improving. I hope the blood tests show she is improving too...............so happy for you:2thumb:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

OK we have been to get her food from the vets Tatty came with me she loves to travel. 

The vets at this moment are not willing to put her through any more stress. They are more concerned with how she is in herself and her quality of life regardless of what the test would show.

I now have two lots of boles so she is never far from food or water. Will up date when i can I need some sleep.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

she defo seems to be improving so fingers crossed...cmon tatty


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Best of luck with her, I hope she makes it through!

COME ON TATTY!!!


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

how is she 2day?? 

come on tattys you can so make it


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Well Tatty looks like she will make it after all:lol2::flrt:

The vets don't want to see her till a week on Monday unless their are changes. 

She is just about back to her normal self with an adapted menu to keep her healthy.

She is more affectionate than ever but thats good too.

Still got finger crossed but a lot more optimistic

Well done tatty you little fighter xx:flrt:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

whooooooooo!!!! GO TATTYYYY!!! :no1:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

thats fantastic news ....go tatty go ....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im soooooooooooooooo soooooooooooooooo pleased she is fighting again its true then hey nothing like a mothers love :flrt:


Go tatty great big hugs from evil aunty em :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Incredible news, fingers crossed. C'mon Tatty you little miracle!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Come on Tatty you can do it sweetie never give up hope and hold on tight emma.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

yay im sooooooooooooo happy to hear she has another chance goes to show how unpredictable and determine and stubborn they are when they really want something goooooooooooooooo tatty :flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

shes a true fighter its brilliant news  will hopefully see you about again emma


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Just sat and read the whole thread from start to finish.
My god. My heart was down, the up, the totally down again and then mirical ending when all was thought to be lost! 
It should be a day time film on channel 5!!! One of those ones that has you in tears all the way thro!

Come on Tatty! Your making it hun!!! Just shows that how much love and devotion has been put into getting her well.

Emma, Emma, Nerys and Ste. and everyone else! What an amazing grooup you all are for having done so much for Tatty! I'm sure she knows just how special she is.
:flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

sooo how is she getting on?


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Fan-bloody-tastic news!!!!!!!

Loving her!!


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I am completely in ore of this little girls fight. She seem to be almost back to normal (if it wasn't for the bold patches:lol2 
She is eating well, not liking her new improved diet, but doing OK on it.

Her attitude is coming back to, 3 am is up time at the moment and she is so determined to have the whole family up and playing. yes this is fantastic but sooooo tiring. She is my star, she is fantastic and we are all soooooooooooooooooo happy she is still with us going from strength to strength each and every day.

All this has only been possible by the fantastic people on this forum, we will always be indebted to you Ami j, Emmaj, Ste, Nerys and not forgetting the vets in Halifax and everyone that has followed Tatty's story and given all those good, positive vibes.


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU.

Tatty will be going back to the vets for a check up on Monday 8th September.

We will let you know what they say and any developments in the future.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Wooo-hooo! So glad Tatty's picking up...good luck and keep us posted.
Fi


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> I am completely in ore of this little girls fight. She seem to be almost back to normal (if it wasn't for the bold patches:lol2
> She is eating well, not liking her new improved diet, but doing OK on it.
> 
> Her attitude is coming back to, 3 am is up time at the moment and she is so determined to have the whole family up and playing. yes this is fantastic but sooooo tiring. She is my star, she is fantastic and we are all soooooooooooooooooo happy she is still with us going from strength to strength each and every day.
> ...


 
Awwwwwwwww thats enough to make anyone feel better wen they is poorly :flrt:

Im so glad she is still fighting go tatty you fantastic lil skunky :flrt::flrt:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

can we please have an update on tatty??? how is she???


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I spoke to Emma yest morn i dont think she has had a chance to get online as of yet 

tatty is going back to the vets on monday for a check up 

she is doing well still full of beans and life she is also doing well on her new diet and has lost alot of weight too : victory:

The vets arnt gonna do another blood test unless tatty takes another turn for the worse which fingers crossed she dosnt :flrt:

So tatty is doing really well at the moment 

Im sure Emma will bob on at some point to fill in any gaps i missed : victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Yayyyy


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

wow thats brilliant


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Tatty went for a check up at the vets on Monday. Her eyes are cloudy, this could be a secondary complication to the kidney problem.

She was given some eye ointment to be put in twice a day. We are already seeing an improvement in her eyes and attitude to life she is becoming more active than ever (more than likely down to her weight loss) and very mischievous. She is a bit more bitty than she was before but thats understandable.


She is starting to get board in the house again and tries following us out of the doors, in the back garden this isn't a problem, however putting rubbish in the bin is a bit more tricky than it used to be.

Tatty is back at he vets again tonight having her eyes assessed i will update when I can. The kids are back at school so time is limited. 

Thanks so much for all that have followed ans supported this little girl on such a brave journey. Her prospects are unknown but we love and enjoy every day we are blessed with her.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

glad to hear shes still fighting hun


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Come on Tatty keep on fighting little one everyones behind you and your mum:flrt:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Tatty's eyes are improving.

She is now due to go to the vets Thursday 18th September


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Great news Big hugs for you both xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hope tatty continues to get better, its realy good news that her health is on the up 

xxx


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Tatty's eyes are improving.
> 
> She is now due to go to the vets Thursday 18th September


good news hun might see you about


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, well Tatty is doing so well its amazing.:2thumb:

Her eyes are 95% healed she is more than likely to always have some scaring but thats not a big deal for skunks.

The vets are sooooooo pleased with her progress that they don't want to see her now for 2 months, unless their is a problem.:flrt:

She is starting to put some wight back on that I'm concerned about, but the vets are more concerned with keeping her fattish and round for about 6 months to make sure that her kidneys can then cope with the toxins related to weight loss.

She is still grumpy with other people but thats something we can live with, she won't be going to any more shows or schools until i can at least have confidence with her temperament. If thats never then so be it, so long as she is still with us and is happy and healthy that really is all that matters :lol2:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

awhh congrats hun!! im so pleased for you both! :flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

she really is a remarkable little skunk that one.. i still cannot believe the ups and downs.. and downs and downs of it all.. and that she is still with us and doing so well!!!

gosh.. that night i went to *bring her home to die* was such a roller coaster of emotions.. from being scared i would not make it in time.. to being gobsmacked as she pottered about in the van on the way back just like my guys do.. and then seeing her reaction to being home too.. just outstanding.... what amazing animals these little guys are!

give her a cuddle from me :2thumb:

Nerys


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

nerys i certainly did, loads of cuddles:flrt::flrt::flrt:. 

Thanks to you emj and the vets in Halifax this little girl has another chance at life. :notworthy:

PS i still need to send you some money for the diesel you used that night. :whistling2: just let me know


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Im so pleased that tattys doing ok


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I read the first page and was worried, but im glad shes on the road to recovery.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Miranda said:


> I read the first page and was worried, but im glad shes on the road to recovery.


 
Thank you 

she is a lucky little skunkie:lol2:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

memzy emma said:


> Thank you
> 
> she is a lucky little skunkie:lol2:


I think skunks are just so lovely!


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

That is great news, Im so happy for you and Tatty.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

What a fantastic end to a horrific story!! So chuffed for you.


----------

